# Haytalk Suggestions



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fellas, I enjoy looking for articles and links to post on this site to make it a little more entertaining. Any suggestions on what you would like to see more of and any suggestions where I can go to get more articles?? We can use more article links from you posters. Please, anytime you see something of interest for us, please copy and paste a link or send me a personal message telling me where the article is and I will post it for you. Merry Christmas fellas, hope your families are all healthy....health is everything....don't neglect it or regular check-ups. Once you lose your health, quite often you realize that everything else is nothing more than "the chasing of the wind".

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I for one appreciate all of your hard work for this site. Merry Christmas to you and your family in the Great Smoky Mtns.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto the above mike, I enjoy your links, always something enteresting...... Maybe some pics of playmate of month showing features of the new tractors, or implements, or hell......really just about anything! That would prolly be cool if you can help a brother out with that.........my preference would be swimsuit edition, leaves a bit open for ones imagination.......yea I like that, see the headlines now.....georgeous girls on green machines (sorry just doesn't work with kubota, ford, Massey, NH, case, etc). Thanks for all you do Mike..


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I completely agree with the above. I do like the idea of a swimsuit edition with tractors and stuff.....double eye candy! Thanks for your efforts and and the efforts of the other Mods and Admins in making this a great place to hang out. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

That is funny!!! My friend and I were just talking about a hot ******* chics on tractors calender. I recently went bowfishing in Florida and the guy I went with makes a bikini bowfishing calender and dvd every year. bikinibowfishing.com. Do you suppose you could just post a craigslist ad seekin "hot ******* chics" for calender?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea. Bikini babes in the hayfields. I would post one in my cab tractors. Might make my guys tighten up!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

All kidding aside Mike, I think we should have a category here for Beginners, maybe one for Tricks and Tips of the Trade, Mfg. updates on Balers, etc. Just throwing something out there. Seems like we have brow beaten about everything. Everytime I think about something, it goes away in a flash. Like I have said before "my forgetter is getting better" Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok fellas....started to put this in the boiler room but what the hell...heres something for all of you hard tails...if you can't find something in this covey of birds, then you ain't plowin a straight furrow, if you know what I mean







. P.S. Best viewed by enlarging to full screen by clicking on lower right corner....might want to wait until the little woman is not around.

Merry Christmas Boys,
Regards, Mike






Can I get a amen?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all you guys do to put this site together. I know it ain't easy. I found this place when i started hay farming and it has been a Godsend!!!
I really owe you guys a debt of gratitude for all the advice.
Merry Christmas to all!!)


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Was getting tired of that song, not so much now.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

reminds me of the calenders hanging in the back of the gas station I worked at long time ago


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I like the suggestions, Thanks Mike for getting the convo up...I was trying to get something like that with the training section for beginners and tips...maybe a rework on that will help.

Like to get a weekly machinery article...thoughts on where to start in Jan? start with mowers and run through the gambit?

Working on pieces for all the sponsors for next year starting in Jan.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wowsers! Guess we can all agree from that video, John Deere rules the day! Although honorable mention goes to new holland in the snow, running a real close 1st runner up.....everything else, coulda been more politically correct and put some Japanese girls on a kubota (sorry guys)! But I enjoyed every scene till the smartass brought me back down to earth at the end, damn it Jim! Where do you come up with this stuff, I always enjoy. thanks again for ll you guys do....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

what, there were tractors on that vid?? Guess I better watch it again..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

downtownjr said:


> I like the suggestions, Thanks Mike for getting the convo up...I was trying to get something like that with the training section for beginners and tips...maybe a rework on that will help.
> 
> Like to get a weekly machinery article...thoughts on where to start in Jan? start with mowers and run through the gambit?
> 
> Working on pieces for all the sponsors for next year starting in Jan.


Sounds good Jim....start with mowers, then tedders, rakes, inverters, then balers....all three sizes.

I really like what Mike Harris(NDVA) suggested on the "update" section from farm equipment manuf., and especially tips of the trade....we all have learned certain nuances in operations that could make each others time more wisely spent.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Now, Can anyone name 1 model of tractor shown on that video?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

None of them are hotter than my wife........
Aren't I a GOOD husband? lol


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> None of them are hotter than my wife........
> Aren't I a GOOD husband? lol


Yea, JD, but I notice you didn't name even 1 model of tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cough....cough....yeah, I...... I...... musta missed that lol.
The blonde with the big ******** on the front of the Deere works for me. lol
What is it about gorgeous women???.....you just never get too old to appreciate their beauty.


----------

